# Another Arizona Gelding up for Adoption



## Gini (Jan 19, 2007)

deleted


----------



## Gini (Jan 20, 2007)

deleted


----------



## starleemay (Jan 20, 2007)

What a beauty.




: He should be real easy to find a home. :risa8: Just look at those sweet eyes. :bgrin :saludando:


----------

